# Pit Boss stacks up



## lakegrillin (Jul 23, 2017)

Wanted to share some info. On the Pit Boss 700s. For years I used a Big steel Keg and made many fine meals on that rig. It took an unfortunate fall from my upper porch (actually 2) and it was time for the BSKs retirement. Decided to try a pellet grill and started with Rec Tec Mini....excellent grill, too small for my liking. I built a custom grilling station and after looking at Tina of options decided to try the Pit Boss 700s. So far I have smoked a shoulder, seated steaks, grilled a pizza and fried up some pork steaks (yep I'm from the Midwest). I am impressed with this grill. Gets up to 500degrees, has a lot of grilling space and is solidly built. I read reviews about the temperature fluctuation in Pit Boss but haven't had an issue, I found it reading about 230 at my 225 setting and right on dial for the 500degree cooks. I say this is a lot of grill for the $


----------



## gary s (Jul 24, 2017)

*Good afternoon and welcome to the forum from a pretty nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.*

*         Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------

